# New England form Cunninghams Skinks (newborns @2 days old)



## RoryBreaker (Feb 2, 2015)

Mum didn't make an appearance in over an hour and a half's worth of filming. I counted six babies, she had seven last season, I'm guessing she still has another one or two in the pipe hence she laid low while filming. She still looked chunky earlier in the day though. Just dad and the kids in this clip.

[video=youtube;cUoZjSGMbYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUoZjSGMbYk&amp;[/video]

Cheers


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 2, 2015)

Gorgeous markings Dave, you must be as proud as anything


----------



## Umbral (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice looking fellas.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 3, 2015)

I pulled their enclosure apart today and counted seven baby skinks. Same sized litter as last season.

















Mum





Dad





Cheers


----------



## gregcranston (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, they are fricken amazing! You selling any?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 3, 2015)

All spoken for, sorry.


----------



## Native_EWD (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you ever leave the babies in with the parents mate? Ever had any problems with parents consuming young?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 3, 2015)

In previous years I have left the young in with the parents. I'm using smaller outdoor enclosures these days and I have other skink keepers( hoarders ) annoying me for offspring. 

In a large enclosure( eg. Water tanks with 2metre+ diameters ) and the family group grows in number with multi year offspring, sometimes the odd sub adult male will get bullied ( even to the point of death) and will need to be removed from the group.

My breeding groups are related or have grown up since being young together. Never had a parent or adult in the group consume a youngster. Down to the fact that adult Cunninghams which are strangers do not play nice together.


----------

